# Looking to open a club



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

some of you might know iv been doing trad jujitsu for 2 years now and have some experience teaching kids, and running a not so serious MMA session for a few of the lads.

basically becuase i hate my job iv been thinking about renting somewhere where i could lay some mats down, have some weights equimtn, punchbags etc, and run circuit training sessions, basic mma sessions and jujitsu sessions.

My dad is 2nd dan jujitsu so able to teach some sessions, and i know TKD instructors etc.

My main problem is i dont know where to begin. Dont even know where to look for a place, let alone the insurance, business taxes, instructor qualifications etc on top. If anyone has experience of this it would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Adam,

not sure if I'll be a massive help here but here are things that I know of.

Firstly on the coaching side of things, you would have to check with the governing bodies of those sports in the UK as to what quals you would need to coach or gain insurance. Many of them will fob you off and try to get you onto their coaching course though so it may be difficult for you to get anywhere - especially for sports that aren't officially recognised yet by UK sport. My kids go to Thai and they get their insurance through golden belt so there are ways around it.

Secondly, and this is where as a head of PE i'm more on the money you would have to ensure that anyone working with children regularly would have to have an advanced CRB check otherwise you're goosed. Don't let anyone tell you different the rules are very strict. You can PM me on that if you want to know more but the info is easy to find.

Lastly, you mentioned getting some weights and throwing some mats down. Think about what you really want to do. Most adults take kids to classes if the place is run well and the kids enjoy it. You don't want meatheads training on the weights when your kids are learning. Also, most adults that go to martial arts do it to improve fitness and to socialise. It always amazes me how many lads are at Kaobon's Thai every night but would never go to the gym on their own. So, if you want to have some success on the fitness and weights side of things then create a figters circuit training session that could be rune a few times a week. It would also be cheaper than buying lots of specific weights. A good circuit I watched was on UFC all access a couple of weeks ago and involved ropes, tyres, wires and those kinds of things. You'd get a lot of adults through the door for that and the setup would be cheap.

You're in a good area for MMA but I think with the quality of gyms around you would have to do something special to prize some of the regulars away from golden glory, kaobon, liverpool mma, wolfs lair, next gen et al but I'm not sure that any of them run a specific fighter circuit.

Good luck. I'm in liverpool too so let me know how you get on.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Where about are you looking to d this mate? Arent you on the wirral?

There are quite a few popping up in Liverpool recently, a new one has just opnened up in speke, and a new thai class started up in widnes


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks a lot for that mate.

im currently helping out teaching with my sensei so im sure he would help us with the CRB/insurance side of things, i know he pays extra than what we do (he also set up his own jujitsu federation, no longer the WJJF so will have to look into it "governing body" wise).

what you mentioned about the setup and the gear is spot on. Ideally i would like to run circuits a few times a week, have maybe 2 sessions of training a week and use the rest of the time as free use of the equipment, but keeping it simple, like tyres, bench press, deadlifts, heavy bags, ropes etc.

anyone know where to look online for renting a suitable area? googling "comercial property to rent" is a pain inthe ass!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

yeh im on the wirral marc but i might look as far as north wales,chester or maybe manc, depends really


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I reckon Warrington would be a good place. There are a few martial arts places around there but nothing major other than judo so there's a gap there.

Marc, does the place in speke have a website yet?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi mate... i havent really got any advice but i hope it all goes well for you.... ive been thinking about doing it aswell because theres no where in my town with a MMA gym... but i do hope it goes all good....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck mate, just do it byt the book, research is the key know what you have to do long before you do it, you need a business plan to give you direction then you can start work on the task of getting the place up and running.

Fail to plan and you plan to fail!

Good luck!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> I reckon Warrington would be a good place. There are a few martial arts places around there but nothing major other than judo so there's a gap there.
> 
> Marc, does the place in speke have a website yet?


I dont think so but there on facebook here -

Speke Mma | Facebook

They have started to do Luta Livre now aswell!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

one of our trainers from St Helens Thai Boxing has just set up his own MMA Gym in Golborne, its called Fighting For Fitness, just off the east lancs

at the minute i think they have Muay Thai, Wrestling, Boxing, and BJJ classes, its only been open about 2 weeks though so im not sure, and i only go to the thai classes, its all starting to come together

this is the site, its being hosted at the minute on a friends company website thats why its got the strange URL

http://www.dutchclamp.co.uk/fff


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

wander who's doing the Luta at speke. I can only think of jay manning from around that area of town that could do it.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> wander who's doing the Luta at speke. I can only think of jay manning from around that area of town that could do it.


I thought it may of been Brig as its only on sunday I think but im not 100%


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

might have to look into that!


----------



## wobman (Oct 19, 2009)

hiya m8

I can tell you there does'nt seem to be much regarding MMA gyms in this area, all i can find in chester is Chester Submission Wrestling for MMA.

The lads who run this have good knowledge just its shared in a Boxing gym & is quite limited with room etc

Maybe you could look at teaming up with a bigger gym such as Kaobon/golden glory/next gen etc & be there chester/wirral gym ! you could then get there help/knowlege/advice with setup & also they all have excellent instructors who could hold classes in your gym.

I believe this area chester/wirral has a demand for a good MMA gym. as in the gym i go to there seems to be plenty of MMA branded t shirts worn !

good luck with your gym m8


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

If you ever manage to get this set up, let me know if you need any additional instructors. I'm a second dan and have led a load of classes before.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

wobman said:


> hiya m8
> 
> I can tell you there does'nt seem to be much regarding MMA gyms in this area, all i can find in chester is Chester Submission Wrestling for MMA.
> 
> ...


There is a mma gym in Birkenhead, there is also Elite Martial arts in Birkenhead who do kickboxing and other martial arts. I also think there is a Kaobon in chester.


----------



## wobman (Oct 19, 2009)

yeh i know of elite but its 20 miles away from chester & kaobon in chester is just Thai boxing on 2 days a week in the local leisure centre.

also russ williams has some mma classes in wrexham & oswestry has a mma gym.

i was just saying chester/ south wirral area is looking for a good dedicated MMA gym with varied classes, i mean look at shrewsbury a small town with a great MMA gym & a BJJ gym !


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

There is also house of pain in Birkenhead which is mma.

Would be good for a new gym down there if there aint anything!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone, ill obviously keep y'all updated


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Imy what are you a 2nd dan in?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ewrayzor said:


> wander who's doing the Luta at speke. I can only think of jay manning from around that area of town that could do it.


'''if the place in speke is by the Morrisons I know Lee Chadwick is teaching their alot at the moment and Jay Manning etc are attending them (think it's alot of mma/subs and wrestling he's teaching tho - rather than stand alone lutra - could be wrong tho), think it's thursday and sundays - is the sign red and blue?? It's killing me trying to remember the name of the place!?!.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

adamjowens said:


> some of you might know iv been doing trad jujitsu for 2 years now and have some experience teaching kids, and running a not so serious MMA session for a few of the lads.
> 
> basically becuase i hate my job iv been thinking about renting somewhere where i could lay some mats down, have some weights equimtn, punchbags etc, and run circuit training sessions, basic mma sessions and jujitsu sessions.
> 
> ...


You have a pm mate. Hope its helps.

Mrs GOW


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> '''if the place in speke is by the Morrisons I know Lee Chadwick is teaching their alot at the moment and Jay Manning etc are attending them (think it's alot of mma/subs and wrestling he's teaching tho - rather than stand alone lutra - could be wrong tho), think it's thursday and sundays - is the sign red and blue?? It's killing me trying to remember the name of the place!?!.


Its just called Speke MMA, its on Alderwood ave which is just behind the morrisons.


----------



## wobman (Oct 19, 2009)

just found the speke mma page on Fb it looks a gr8 facility, seems to be linked with Kaobon so there will be sum good clasess/instruction.

its great to see more new MMA gyms popping up


----------

